# Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???



## Palerado (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich muss zugeben dass ich in letzter Zeit einiges an Geld für regelrechten Schund ausgegeben habe.
Jetzt möchte ich mir mal eine vernünftige und stabile Brandungsrolle kaufen.

In den Beiträgen hier im Board dreht sich eigentlich alles um die Daiwa Emblem, Emcast oder Shimano Rollen.

Die sind aber auch bei ebay wirklich rar.
Gibt es keine anderen Modelle in der Region ab 50€???


----------



## Agalatze (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

also ich würde dir ausschließlich shimano empfehlen und nicht daiwa.
bei den shimano rollen sind saämtliche ersatzspulen kompatibel. das bedeutet sie passen auf jede andere brandungsrolle von shimano. dazu sind sie wensentlich billiger als daiwa.
und ich finde shimano in dem bereich sowieso besser als daiwa.
um 50 euro sieht das alles schwerer aus.


----------



## McKay (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Moin,
Also in der 50€-Klasse wird es schwer,was richtig solides zu finden.Die Balzer Tidec 2 macht in der Preisklasse einen guten Eindruck,und mit Glück bei e-bay für unter 50€ zu 
bekommen.Ich würde dir trotzdem zu den Daiwa Emblem Rollen raten,da sie meiner Meinung nach ausgereifte Longrunner sind,und im Gegensatz zu den Shimanos du keinerlei Ärger mit evtl. benötigten Ersatzteilen bekommst.Ich selber nutze noch das
erste Modell der Emblem,die X-H und das seit über 6Jahren intensiv ohne je ein Problem mit den Rollen gehabt zu haben.
Egal für welche Rolle Du dich entscheidest,achte darauf das die Rolle über eine perfekte
Schnurverlegung verfügt.Also das Worm-shaft oder 2-Spulen-Hub System.Sonst leidet die Wurfweite,und Perücken sind vorprogammiert.
tight lines
Marcus
.


----------



## heinzrch (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Hey, da hab ich nen heißen Tip, wenn du schnell bist:
Der Angel-Meyer in Neumarkt/Oberpfalz(Fishermens Partner) hat die Emblem X-T in allen Größen im Ausverkauf.
Meyer läßt in der Regel sogar noch mit sich handeln, d.h. zwei 5000er kriegst du für je 65 €, die großen kosten glaube so 70 - 75€/Stück.
Der Schirmer hat die Emcast Plus für ca. 100 €, aber die hat für die Preisklasse verdächtig viele (billige ?) Kugellager. Da muß man erst mal abwarten, wie die sich bewährt. Die o.g. alte Daiwa XT Serie ist ja schon Kult, die kannst du blind kaufen.
Einziger "Nachteil ": sie hat noch keine endlose Rücklaufsperre, daß macht aber in der Brandung nix...

Petri


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Nichts gegen die EMCAST! Ich hab die und die ist absolut gut! Den Norgetest hat sie souverän bestanden und in der Brandung genial!!! 
So zurück zum Thema. Die PENN Surf Master 70 ist auch sehr zu empfehlen. Preis liegt bei 140 € .

Gruss Dennis


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würde dir ausschließlich shimano empfehlen und nicht daiwa.
> bei den shimano rollen sind saämtliche ersatzspulen kompatibel. das bedeutet sie passen auf jede andere brandungsrolle von shimano. dazu sind sie wensentlich billiger als daiwa.
> und ich finde shimano in dem bereich sowieso besser als daiwa.
> um 50 euro sieht das alles schwerer aus.



Da muss ich zustimmen! Hatte damals nur DAIWA und bin dannn (Dank meines besten Kumpels) auf SHIMANO umgestiegen. Eine andere Rolle käme mir nicht mehr drauf  #d 

Aber soll jeder selbst rausfinden!!!


----------



## Palerado (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Die DAIWA für 70€ ist natürlich echt mal ein gutes Angebot.
Da ich höchstens 2 mal im Jahr für eine Woche zum Brandungsfischen komme lohnt es sich nicht noch mehr auszugeben.

In diesem Frühjahr wollte ich clever sein und Geld sparen.
Dabei habe ich meine Lieblingssüßwasserrolle zerstört.
Diesen Belastungen war sie nicht gewachsen.


----------



## detlefb (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Die Daiwa für 60-70€ sind mehr als OK!!! 
Viele Boardies haben die im Einsatz und man liest eigentlich nur positives.
Ich fische ne Zepco Trophy Surf 560FD, die liegt auch im dem Preissegment.
Bin ich voll auf mit zufrieden.


----------



## Holger F. (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Ich fische auch die Daiwa X5500T und bin sehr damit zu frieden.
Habe auch so um die 70 Teuro dafür abgedrückt.
Nur leider wie Agalatze oben schon gesagt hat, die Ersatzspüle kostet
fast die Hälfte der Rolle.
Ich sollte dafür 35 Teuro abdrücken, das war mir dann doch zu Fett.

Petri Holger


----------



## Agalatze (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

für den preis ist die daiwa natürlich klasse.
und für deine zwecke reichen die wohl auch alle male.
ich bin allerdings ab von daiwa. hatte früher auch daiwa und bin dann
auf shimano gewechselt. sehr zu meinem vorteil wie ich finde.
petri


----------



## Palerado (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Jetzt mal ne blöde Frage.

Kann man die Daiwa auch vernünftig am Süßwasser einsetzen?
Wenn ich die eh mit 30er monofiler Schnur bespule sollten sich doch auch Karpfen und Hechte damit ärgern lassen oder gibt es da irgendwelche Probleme?


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

@Palerado:
Es gibt Freilaufrollen zum Karpfenfischen, die mindestens genausogroß sind wie ne Brandungsrolle, wo also sollte das Problem sein?
Wenn Du in der Hauptströmung des Rheins Feedern möchtest (Auf Barbe z.B.) hat so ein "Monster" auch seine Berechtigung, da hast auch manchmal ordentliche Wurfweiten zu bwerkstelligen...


----------



## Agalatze (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

@ steffen
gute idee für ihn. macht auf jedenfall mehr sinn wenn er damit auch im süßwasser angeln möchte. er sollte allerdings vorsichtig beim werfen sein. ich habe mit meinen baitrunnern mal in der brandung geangelt und habe einige male abgerissen. ich denke, dass ich ein wenig zu blöde war und mit dem kleineren spulendurchmesser der karpfenrollen nicht klar kam. bei den brandungsrollen passierte mir das nicht. ist wohl ne gewöhnungssache denke ich.


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Umgekhrt Agalatze (nicht Aalglatze ) Ich bin lernfähig 

Mit der Brandungsrolle zum Feederfischen... Ich hab mal im Rhein eine Brandungsrolle auf die Feederrute gemacht... bei knapp 200m Flussbreite bei Biblis in die Hauptströmung zu werfen is' nich' ohne... da konnte ich nur mit der Brandungsrolle hin, mit allem anderen waren die Würfe zu kurz...

Andersrum: Mit ner Heavy Feeder zum Brandungsangeln... gerade im Sommer bei "leichtem" Wetter auf Aal in der ersten Wanne... perfekt, so sensibel zeigt die Brandungsrute nie und nimmer an... aber wie gesagt, nur bei "Ententeichbedingungen" möglich...

Auch beim hechtfischen geht ne Brandungsrolle gut, Rollen für Stellfischruten sind ähnlich groß, nur wirft es sich eist nicht so gut damit...

Beispiel Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast... ist quasi ne Brandungsrolle mit Freilauf... wer also beim Karpfenfischen keine Freilaufrolle mag, nimmt eine Brandungsrolle... 

Nur weil "Brandung" draufsteht, ist der Einsatzbereich noch lange nicht so beschränkt


----------



## Palerado (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Wir haben beim letzten Urlaub auf Fehmarn (Frühjahr) auch mit unseren Süßwasserrollen geangelt.

Ich hatte 2 Probleme:
Meine eine Rolle hat es wie gesagt nicht überlebt.

Das andere Problem war, dass mir an den letzten beiden Abenden (waren eine Woche da) jedesmal beim einholen fast der Arm abgefallen ist.
Als ich dann auch noch einen "Monsterdorsch" von 38cm dran hatte war alles zu spät.
Der hätte mir fast den Arm ausgekugelt.


----------



## Agalatze (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

ja mit brandungsrollen komme ich auch persönlich besser klar.
ich bin irgendwie nur zu blöde mit der baitrunner zu werfen wenn ich in der brandung bin.
und das mit der feederrute in der brandung ist ein wahnsinns-spaß !!!!
auch wenn die platten beißen sieht das soooooooo geil aus.
kann ich auch jedem normalen brandungsangler empfehlen wenn das wetter es zulässt.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Fische meine DAIWA Emblems nun fast drei Jahre...
Trotz 17er Fireline, Gewaltwürfen mit 120g Bleien und einigen Karpfen, sind die Dinger wie am ersten Tag... Laufen Rund, super Schnurführung.


----------



## Tüskendör (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Ich fische ne Zepco Trophy Surf 560FD, die liegt auch im dem Preissegment.
Bin ich voll auf mit zufrieden.[/QUOTE]


"... recht zufrieden" war ich bis kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie auch, was fast gut ist - man spart sich den Postversand, sie wandert dann gleich in den Müll. Das Teil versagte beim Drill einer 45-cm-Scholle, kurbelte "durch" und das war es dann...

"Kraftpaket" hieß es in der Werbung, "unnötig schwer und lasch" wäre vielleicht passender gewesen.
Verbitterter Gruß,
Tüskendör  #q


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

eijeijei das hört sich ja garnicht gut an !
und was hast du jetzt für eine rolle ?
bist auch auf shimano umgestiegen ?


----------



## Tüskendör (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

nee... aber werde ich wohl über kurz oder lang. Das Problem mit gefühlt-teuren Geschichten ist eben: wenns dann doch mal rostet oder so ist doppelt schlecht....
Derzeit (ich schäme mich) angel ich in der Brandung mit 2 billigen Sänger - gabs bei Askari für bummelich 20 Euro pro Teil - ich gehe davon aus, das die nur eine Saison hält, habe dann aber das Gefühl, das es sich irgendwie gelohnt hat. Wenn man 2 Teile besitzt, kann man die eine als Ersatzteillager in die 2 Saison mit rübernehmen und hat die andere als Zweitrolle zu besserem Geschirr .... dachte ich so.
(Bei Weitwerfen bin ich eh schwach, und zuviel verliert die Sänger da gegenüber dem Zebco-Teil nicht....
Gruß von der Insel.


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

ist doch super mit ner ersatzrute !
na dann wünsche ich dir ertsmal viel glück mit deinem gerät, dass es hält !!!
dickes petri


----------



## Tüskendör (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Halten denn die Daiwa oder Shimano-Teile dem Rost stand...?  Hat jemand damit Nordseeerfahrung ? (ich denke wegen dem höheren Salzgehalt Wasser/Luft ist das fraglich - hier rostet früher oder später so ziemlich alles wech, was rosten kann.

Bis zu meinem 33 Lebensjahr hatte ich niemals für was Gekauftes eine Garantie in Anspruch nehmen muessen, dann fing ich verschärft mit dem Brandungsangeln an - und nun ? Zerbrochene Ruten, verrostete Rollen ... fast jeden Monat mit irgendwas Ärger am Hals. Unfassbar, was ich in dieses Sucht-Hobby schon an Kohle reingesteckt habe... (fast) doof....  #d


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

also ich habe shimano rollen und bin nicht gerade der typ der seine sachen pflegt
aber habe nur gute erfahrungen gemacht.bei mir rostet bsiher noch nichts. ich angel allerdings fast nur in der ostsee.


----------



## Tüskendör (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

:m  Danke...ich werde es wirklich wagen müssen! Und freu mich schon a bisserl... .

Kann hier jemand sagen welcher Händler ggf. nicht rumzickt, wenn man wirklich vernünftigt damit umgehend, wirklich pflegend, unverschuldet was Defektes Umtauschen muß ? Auch da habe ich in den letzten 2 Jahren bös dazulernen müssen... was hilft einem ne 3-Jahresgarantie vom Hersteller, wenn der (Online-)Händler rumzickt und partou nur mit Selbstbeteiligung und Versandkostenübernahme der GETAUSCHTEN Ware überhaupt mit sich Reden läßt ? Sicher hätte DER rechtlich Schwierigkeiten, aber beide Seiten wissen, dass der Anspruchnehmer lieber zahlt und angelt, als komplizierte Rechtswege in Anspruch zu nehmen...      :c  Saubande.


----------



## Palerado (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Ich habe mir im Frühjahr nachdem meine eine Rolle hinüber war eine DEGA Rolle für 13€ gekauft um die letzten 3 Tage zu überbrücken.
Ich war schwer begeistert als ich direkt beim ersten mal einkurbeln SChleifgeräusche hörte.

Das Geld das man spart ist es nicht wert sich sooo darüber zu ärgern.
Den Wutanfall nie erlebt zu haben wäre mir mindestens 50€ wert gewesen


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

@palerado
geiles statement


----------



## McKay (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Moin Tüskendör,
An deiner Stelle würde ich lieber ein Paar Euros mehr ins Geschirr investieren.Was nützt es,wenn du jedes Jahr ne neue Rolle kaufen musst?
Im Salzwasser fischen ist nun mal "hartes Brot" und verlangt qualitativ hochwertiges
Angelgerät.Ich schätze die meissten hier,die schon länger im Salzwasser fischen haben
wie du reichlich Lehrgeld gezahlt,mich eingeschlossen.
Das sich dein Händler wegen einer Reklamation/Garantie anpisst,ist eigentlich eine Frechheit.Solche schwarzen Schafe sollten geoutet werden,damit andere Sportsfreunde
denen nicht auf den Leim gehen.
Angelgeräte-Schlageter z.B. gibt freiwillig 3 Jahre Garantie,und übernimmt die Portokosten.Fishermans-Partner übernimmt auch das Porto.
Zu den Brandungsrollen muss gesagt werden ,das  jede Rolle bei schlechter Pflege
dem Salzwasser und Sand Tribut zahlt.Deshalb nach jedem fischen mit reichlich Süßwasser spülen und ggf. neu fetten.Kleine Lackschäden sofort ausbessern.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Holger F. (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Das ist das eben, das abspülen mit Wasser nach dem Angeln ist das a und o.
Wer das nicht macht, wird auch mit Qualitativ Hochwertigen Angel
Probleme kriegen.
Es Nervt ab und zu schon sehr nach einem Brandungsangeln, vieleicht sogar noch Schneider, dann die 3 Ruten und Rollen und anderes Zubehör abzuspülen.
Dann trocknen und mit Öl einprühen. Sind dann schnell ein paar Stunden weg.
Aber dann hält das teure Material halt auch etwas länger.

Petri Holger


----------



## Agalatze (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

@ holger
da hast du wohl recht
ich habe große schwierigkeiten meinen schweinhund zu überwinden um mal die sachen zu säubern. man ist meistens sowieso völlig fertig. am besten noch richtig kalt und regen usw.... dann denkt man nur noch ans bett


----------



## Palerado (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Das kenne ich auch. Man will sich (im Urlaub) viel lieber aufs Sofa fallen lassen und gemütlich ein Bierchen schlürfen anstatt sich noch hinzustellen und alles zu reinigen.

Warum denn mit Öl einsprühen?
Muss man das tun?


----------



## Tüskendör (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Seht ihr: das sagt der, der wirklich geoutet werden muesste eben auch: pflegen, einölen...

Ich bin soweit, dass ich nach JEDEM Angelgang die Rollen aufschraube und spüle, trockne, öle... Aber mal ganz im Ernst: Sind die Rollen, wo man 6 bis 10 Schrauben + 1 ne Mutter lösen muss (um überhaupt an alle Kugellager ranzukommen) für die "tägliche" Pflege nicht etwas ungeeignet ? Drecksgeschäft - wenn man mit 3 Angeln unterwegs war...

Bevor meine Zebco-TrophySurf ganz den Geist aufgab, war schon ein Kugellager im Eimer: ich nehme an da ist Salzwasser reingekommen: Wasser verdunstet, Salz bleibt übrig, Lager knirscht - ob mit oder ohne Öl druff - und die Kugellager, die ich bisher gesehen habe lassen sich nicht öffnen...  

Der Online-Händler (der geoutet werden müsste) hat gerade eine reklamierte Yad-Rute von mir (ich bin wahrlich nicht Herkules oder gegenüber Angelzeugs irgendwie zerstörerisch eingestellt) und ich denke wenn so ein Teil für 70 Euro einfach an der Verbindung zum oberen Segment bricht - dann ist das eine berechtigte Reklamation, oder ? Wenn er wieder zickt, wird geoutet....
Mein Gott, ich habe ne "geerbte" Daiwa-Rute aus den 70er oder frühen 80er Jahren... die habe ich schliesslich bis heute auch nicht "kaputt" bekommen...  

   :m  Vielen Dank für eure Tip(p).


----------



## Angelwebshop (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Hi Jungs,

ich habe sie alle durch, Daiwa, Shimano, Zebco, Quantum, und so weiter. 

Nun fische ich seit 3 Jahren nur noch Penn Rollen ( Spinnfisher, Slammer, Surfmaster, Live Liner ) , und ihr könnt mir glauben ich habe endlich Ruhe.


----------



## Palerado (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einer Penn Carpmaster und einer Surfmaster?

Ich finde die im Internet immer nur gesammelt mit einer Beschreibung


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Also den einzigen Unterschied den ich kenne ist, dass die Surfmaster eine goldene Farbe hat und die Carpmaster schwarz ist. Sonst sind die glaub ich identisch.


----------



## fjordbutt (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

in der preisklasse bis 60 euro schau dir mal die dam quick distance 870 an beoi onkel gerli für 59 eus. hat mein kumpel 3 st. davon und er schwört drauf, egal ob in der brandung oder sogar zum köhlerangeln! leider ist ihm vor 3 wochen eine davon kaputt gegangen, zu onkel gerli geschifckt und ersatz bekommen!
ich selbst fische die penn surfmaster und hab null probs mit ihr :m





ahso, ähm die carpmaster ist schwarz damit die karpfenangler nachts drüber fallen und die surfmaster ist silber damit man von der abendsonne beblendet wird #2  :g


----------



## Palerado (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Da verstehe mal wer die Hersteller.

Da fehlt ja nur die Homomaster in rosa  #d


----------



## McKay (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

@Tüskendör
mit der Pflege war nicht gemeint,das du nach jedem Angeltag deine Rollen komplett zerlegen und einfetten sollst.Das Gehäuse würde ich während der Garntiezeit schön so lassen wie es ist.Man könnte dir sonst bei einem evtl. Garantiefall Selbstverschulden vorwerfen.Hauptsache du reinigst die Rolle aüßerlich,und fettest alle außenliegenden beweglichen Teile,und die Spulenachse unter der Spule.
Marcus


----------



## fjordbutt (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlt ja nur die Homomaster in rosa  #d




gibts doch schon - daiwa emblem xt in flieeedddaaaa :k 

hilferennwegdiedaiwafraktionkilltmich :g


----------



## sitzangler (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Hi,


ich fische für die zwei drei mal, die ich im Jahr zum Brandungsangeln komme die Zebco Trophy Surf 560 XL und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit.
Kostenpunkt liegt so bei 60 Euronen glaube ich.
Für die Angellei bei uns Zuhause stelle ich momentan so nach und nach alles auf Freilaufrollen um. #a 


                                                  der sitzangler


----------



## Koschi (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Ich habe jahrelang Daiwa geangelt (Tournament S5000T) und war sehr zufrieden. Dann kamen die Ultegras und hatten einfach die bessere Technik uvm: große Spule = mehr Weite, besserer Einzug = schneller im Wettkamp ohne auszuschlitzen, Ersatzspulen günstig und kompatibel. Alles fein (ich angel die Dinger heute noch  #q  ), aber: eine Daiwa bleibt eine Daiwa. Die Qualität ist DEUTLICH besser, alles, das Laufverhalten, das Anfassgefühl, eben hochwertiger (ist ja auch teurer i.d.R.). Und jetzt, wo die Daiwa-Rollen die Wettbewerbsnachteile aufgeholt haben, fiele mir bei einer Neuanschaffung die Wahl leicht: DAIWA! Nur man löst sich nicht mal eben von seinen Rollen und den vielen bespulten Ersatzrollen...! *seufz*

Zur eigentlichen Frage: nimm eine Daiwa, denn als Gelegenheitsangler wirst Du keinen "Wettbewerbsnachteil" empfinden und bekommst insbesondere mit der alten XT-Serie einen "Diesel-Daimler" im besten Sinne! Mein Tip (trotz der Fliederfarbe... ).


----------



## Basi8811 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Ich würde mir ne Daiwa oder Shimano zulegen.
Die Rollen, von diesen Firmen haben super Eigenschaften.
Ich fische selbst nur Daiwa und Shimano Rollen.


----------



## Palerado (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Ich werde wohl entweder eine Daiwa XT, eine Emcast, oder eine Penn Surf (oder Carp) master nehmen. Je nachdem was sich in den nächsten Tagen bei ebay tut.

Oder nun mal die XT für 70€ beim Händler.


----------



## fjordbutt (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56712&item=3690474031&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56712&item=3690474021&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56712&item=3690474017&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Palerado (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Genau darauf warte ich.
Aber nicht weitersagen  #x


----------



## Agalatze (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

ich fische die ultegra ! 
finde das sind die besten rollen die es gibt auf dem markt. ich habe leider keine gute meinung mehr zu daiwa. sind zwar gute rollen, aber viel zu teuer im gegensatz zu shimano. vor allem die e-spulen. da wird man ja arm. wenn man 10 ersatzspulen hat, dann ist man mal eben 500-600 euro los ohne die rolle überhaupt.
aber ich habe keine ahnung wie es in den billigeren segmenten aussieht.
da kann es anderes sein.


----------



## McKay (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Agalatze, nun übertreibst aber ein wenig!Eine E-Spule für eine 6000`er XT sollte bei einem vernünftigen Händler um die 25€ kosten.Und wer braucht schon 10 Ersatzspulen???Egal ob Daiwa oder Shimano,für den Namen zahlst du bei beiden mit.
Mir kommt es in erster Linie auf die Qualität und der Wartungs/Reperaturmöglichkeiten der Rollen an.Und da zieht Shimano in punkto Service leider den kürzeren.Wenn du ein Shimano Fahrrad fährst,bekommst du dafür Ersatzteile fast überall.Aber Ersatzteile für
Shimanorollen zu bekommen kann u.U. Monate dauern,da sie wohl erst per Schiff aus Japan kommen.Ein Grund dafür das viele Händler keine Shimanorollen mehr vertreiben.
Ich habe hier noch eine kaputte Shimanorolle liegen,da habe ich mal versucht über einen bekannten Hamburger Händler ein E-Teil zu bekommen,da es nicht vorrätig war 
musste er es bestellen.Angekommen ist es nie!!!So viel zu Shimano-Service.
MfG
Marcus


----------



## Agalatze (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

@ mcKay
nein ist kein witz. für meine alten tournament 5000 von daiwa kostet ne e spule so um 70 euro. das sind die vorgänger von den jetzigen tournament 5000 entoh. und für die kosten die sogar 77 euro. hatte mich nämlich schlau gemacht weil ich sie mir mal holen wollte.
habe es dann aber nicht gemacht aufgrund der preise. 
und ersatzspulen brauche ich immer so 12-14 stück, da ich wettkämpe mitmache und man da in manchen situation nicht viel genug haben kann. für normale hobby angler reichen wohl insgesamt 4 denke ich. da hast du recht.
ich habe zum glück mit dem shimano service noch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht, aber man hört ja doch hin und wieder mal schlechtes. allerdings auch von anderen firmen.


----------



## McKay (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Moin,
Also über 70 Euronen für ne E-Spule zu verlangen ist schon dreist,da würde ich es mir auch zweimal überlegen,die entsprechende Rolle zu kaufen.
Meine Absicht ist es auch nicht,hier Shimanoprodukte schlecht zu reden.Der Service ist halt nur schlecht.Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis weiß ich,das gleiches wohl auch für ABU und Mitchell zutrifft.Da wartet man dann eben mal 3-6 Monate auf ein E-Teil.
Zum Glück die bauen keine Autos ;-)!
Gruß
Marcus
.


----------



## Agalatze (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

ja da hast du wohl recht. sonst müsste man sein auto schieben 
hehe
aber bei den preisen von daiwa nehme ich lieber längere service zeiten von shimano
hin. und ich könnte mir sogar noch ne ersatzrolle von shimano kaufen und wäre immer noch billiger bedient. und wie ich finde auch wesentlich besser.


----------



## McKay (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Palerado fragte  nach günstigen Rollen,und da sind die Emblem XT `s in der Preisklasse einfach nicht zu toppen.Und selbst wenn er noch 25 € für ne E-Spule draufpackt,hat er für`n Hunnie beste Qualität gekauft.Was vergleichbares findest du bei Shimano nicht.Wie es in der oberen Preisklasse aussieht,ist ein anders Thema.Da kann ich auch nicht mitreden.Wie gesagt,ich fische immer noch das XH-Modell,und wenn die hinüber sind,liegen noch zwei nagelneue XT`s im Angelschrank.
tight lines
Marcus


----------



## Agalatze (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

ja das ist schon klar.
für den preis ist es ok. hatte nur keine ahnung dass die spulen so billig
sind für die XT.
aber das ist doch super


----------



## Palerado (2. August 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat mir die Entscheidung sehr einfach gemacht.

Eine DAIWA Emcast 5500 für 70€ nagelneu und OVP.
Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Koschi (2. August 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Glückwunsch! Das war richtig!


----------



## Agalatze (2. August 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

glückwunsch und viel spaß damit !!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. August 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

Moin!
Ich habe von Daiwa die Emblem Z 5500iA 2 mal (da ist übrigens eine E-Spule dabei) und auch eine Shimano Biomaster XT 10000. Beide Rollen sind erste Sahne aber ich würde jetzt immer wieder eine Daiwa kaufen. Die finde ich besser. Auch ist der Service besser bei Daiwa als bei Shimano.


----------



## Agalatze (4. August 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*

ist eben geschmackssache das ganze.
bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt.
ich würde nie wieder daiwa kaufen.
nur im grunde sind das schon alles top rollen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. August 2004)

*AW: Rollen wirklich nur Daiwa oder Shimano???*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ist eben geschmackssache das ganze.



genau da sis der Punkt.


----------

